# anyone know of any house rentals near burnsville NC?



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

or the surrounding towns? needs to be pet friendly  

looking for a house ~ 3br at least. thanks ~


----------



## moontime (Feb 24, 2008)

I would suggest checking the local classified paper, iwanna.
www.iwanna.com
If you don't see an ad that helps, it is free to post one for what you are looking for.
Also try Asheville Craigslist and the Mtn Xpress
www.mountainx.com

Good luck!


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks for the links


----------

